# Ford V-10



## triangle (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone have any experience with a 2000 Ford V-10?

Have come across one with 80,000 miles and a fair price.

Its in a F-350 crew cab Dually, 2-Wheel Drive.

We have a 2010 250 RS so i know its more truck then I need for that trailer.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

triangle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone have any experience with a 2000 Ford V-10?
> 
> ...


There are discussion threads on here on that engine. I think in summary that you have to be aware of the rear spark plug as the number of threads holding it are few and blown plugs have occured. One thread stated to see if the engine has been serviced professionally as that has normally minimized the issue. The engine itself is a great tow engine and other than gas milegae you will enjoy the pulling power.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

The V10 is a great truck motor built for towing. I have owned a 2001 F250 and now a 2005 F350 - both V10's have been solid workhorses and trouble free. Be aware of the spark plug issue mentioned above in some of the early models. Periodically checking your plugs is a good idea in these early model years. A couple of things to know when considering the V10:

-The differences in HP and TQ rating by year:
1999-2000 275hp, 410ft.lbs 
2001-2004 310hp, 425ft.lbs
2005-2010 362hp, 457ft.lbs

-Ford went to the 3valve motor in 2005, accounting for the HP and TQ increase. 2005 was also the first year for the excellent TorqueShift transmission.

-Find out how the truck is geared before you buy. I believe a 3.73 was standard, 4.10 was optional. With the early motors, you may want more gear.

-Do you need the dually? Gas mileage will be lower with DRW than SRW. If you do not need the dually, I would look for a SRW.

-Do your homework. You can find everything you want to know about the V10 (and more) here:
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum49/

The V10 is a hard working motor with excellent reliability and longevity. There are a lot of folks out there with over 300K miles on their V10's that are still going strong. I believe it is the best gas motor for your money. I'm sure more folks will chime in on this topic soon. Good luck!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Love love the V-10. Tons of pulling power, low end grunt, relativley inexpensive to maintain (think V8 on steroids). The bad news....there have been issues on the aluminum heads having very few threads for the spark plugs to bite into, and of course the obvious, buckle up at the pump. Our EX gets about 9.8 around town, 12.0 on the highway (not towing) and around 7.0 towing the 31' RQS (less with mountains involved). If you checks this site, it has a taon of information on the beast...

http://www.ford-truc...forums/forum49/
This forum address's the V-10 specifically

http://www.ford-truc...orums/index.php
This is the Ford Truck Forum.... if it's got a blue oval on the front, someone on this site has written about it!

........On edit WYOCAMPER is a faster typer than I- he beat me to the website.................


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

What they said!^ I love my V10. Some things to consider in a duallie though. Tires cost more and you cant rotate them so your steers may not not last as long. You cant go in some drive thru lanes at the bank or fast food. Minor stuff if you like the truck and its not a daily driver.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> What they said!^ I love my V10. Some things to consider in a duallie though. Tires cost more and you cant rotate them so your steers may not not last as long. You cant go in some drive thru lanes at the bank or fast food. Minor stuff if you like the truck and its not a daily driver.


also, you pay more in tolls with duallies, and it is harder to do simple stuff like check tire pressure and inflate them...

in general i would say if you don't need the dually, don't get it. but, of course, you gotta take what you can get in the used market. the rest of the truck might be perfect, engine included...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the V10 had a 99 e350 van with one and an 05 class C with the beast. If you find an 05 or newer it is a great setup better engine and stronger 5 speed automatic.

John


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> What they said!^ I love my V10. Some things to consider in a duallie though. Tires cost more and you cant rotate them so your steers may not not last as long. You cant go in some drive thru lanes at the bank or fast food. Minor stuff if you like the truck and its not a daily driver.


Can't rotate the tires?? I do this on my E-350 all the time, all the rims are the same, I just have to flip them in or out depending on where I am placing the tire. I have screw on extensions on the valve stems for the rear tires so I can fill both tired from the outside without having to remove them. I get about 40,000 miles out of a set of tires and I am running Dunlop radial rover a/t's and all six of those cost the same as the four BFGoodrich all terrains on my other trucks.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have an 01 excursion v10 with 155k on it. Its used to haul oilfield workers from town to the field. Its driven hard and stuck in snow and mud often. The engine is flawless and burns no oil. 80k is just broke in for it.

Duallys can have the tires rotated just like any other vehicle can. I ran general, hercules and michelin tires and got around 100k out of a set.

Carey


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry guys I was misinformed. I know a guy with an 04 f 350 and he said the front and rear rims are different.


----------

